# Rainshadow 1569 Help



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello All, can anyone point me in the direction of a spec sheet for the Rainshadow 1569 13' - 6-16. I'm looking for reel seat size and quide size/spacing? Any help would be most appreciated. Set up will be for a casting rod.

DD80


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

what model of RS? SU or SUR?

should take a size 24 reel seat....

guides and spacing are at preference, lots of info on that


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry lucky, it's a SUR1569F - are you aware of any fuji guide sets, (alconite) I can buy for it?

Thanks,
DD80


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

if I was building that rod, i would do 6-7 guides and a tip.... this is if you don't cut the blank down at all

30,25,20,16,16,16,16, 16tip (take out a 16 runner if you like to)
or
25,20,16,12,12,12,12, 16tip (take out a 12 runner if you like to)

don't have the exact guide spacing, but I would put the first 30 or 25 just down from the furrel, on the butt section, and bulls-eye the guides to the first runner.
I don't have one of these blanks currently to reference, but may be building a SU model this summer for a buddy


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Lucky, I really appreciate your time and help. I'll let you know who the build turns out.

Drew


----------



## Clintiam (Jul 17, 2014)

Dixie,
I almost purchased that blank from Get Bit. Great customer service. Helped me spec out two other Rain Shadow rods.
Get Bit has a great close out price on that blank. $142. But after much consideration I passed on it. I think 13 ft, 6-16 is too much rod for me. What are you planning to do with that much rod?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

At 1.03 inch butt diameter, don't think you'll get a 24mm reel seat on the SUR1569....that's a fairly big butt!


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

nm


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

iv gotten a 24 fuji on a SUR.... the SU seems to be larger, but i fit a 24 seat by sanding it down, and around 4 inches off the butt of the SU.... non cut, a 26 would be better on the SU


----------

